# Anna's famous quote for the day!



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 24, 2007)

" I hate it when I lose my train of thought, when the train leaves the station without me!"    lord my brains hurt this week! :wacko:


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 25, 2007)

Friend of mine has the following as her email signature:

"Some people try to turn back their odometers.
Not me, I want people to know 'why' I look this way.
I've traveled a long way and some of the roads weren't paved."


----------



## Stevo (Feb 27, 2007)

the toe you step on today might be connected to the a** you gotta kiss tommorrow...

~S~


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 1, 2007)

Stress is the result when a sense of propriety overrides the deep desire to choke the living :censored: out of someone who really deserves it


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 1, 2007)

Here was one of my dad's favorites, " So folks are so darn lazy, if there were one hundred doller bills all over the ground, they would bi**ch because they were not in bundles!"


----------



## premedtim (Mar 1, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Stress is the result when a sense of propriety overrides the deep desire to choke the living :censored: out of someone who really deserves it



I love this quote.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 2, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Here was one of my dad's favorites, " So folks are so darn lazy, if there were one hundred doller bills all over the ground, they would bi**ch because they were not in bundles!"




Wow.... so your dad has met my sons?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL! my dad was from S.D. quite the character, he had all kinds of little sayings like that!  Do you have a recipe for porcupine meat balls?^_^


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 5, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> LOL! my dad was from S.D. quite the character, he had all kinds of little sayings like that!  Do you have a recipe for porcupine meat balls?^_^[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry, the best I can do are some nice marinated tempeh chunks.  I don't eat meat.  Before becoming vegetarian though I tasted some pretty interesting meats.  I was raised with a truckload of brothers and cousins who hunted and fished.  I've had bear, antelope, caribou, dove, pheasant, grouse, snake, eel, sea cucumber, pretty much every kind of shellfish, I haven't had porcupine but I have had possum.  Hmm.. maybe that's why I quit eating meat!:blink:


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 5, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> LOL! my dad was from S.D. quite the character, he had all kinds of little sayings like that! Do you have a recipe for porcupine meat balls?^_^


 
I've had those so called prcupine meat balls.  The type we had were ground beef with rice mixed in it made into a meat ball with some type of gravey over top.  Must be some South Dakotan wearing off on me living to close to the border.


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 6, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Airwaygoddess said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! my dad was from S.D. quite the character, he had all kinds of little sayings like that!  Do you have a recipe for porcupine meat balls?^_^[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 6, 2007)

justice comes in many forms, from a cop with a gun and a badge to a dad with a temper and a shotgun.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2007)

here's a good one from the Midwest, "If you don't like my gate, you don't have to swing on it!"  My pop Ray ^_^


----------



## Anomalous (Mar 8, 2007)

HOORAY for vegetarians!  I'm veg as well![/QUOTE]


I believe 'vegetarian' is a native american term meaning 'lousy hunter'.



:blush:   Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 9, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> I believe 'vegetarian' is a native american term meaning 'lousy hunter'.
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:   Sorry, I couldn't help myself.



My brother, the carnivore got me that T-shirt a few years back.  I think he's still stinging over the news that I can out-shoot him.  

I have nothing against hunting, I just don't like the taste of meat.


----------



## Anomalous (Mar 9, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> My brother, the carnivore got me that T-shirt a few years back.  I think he's still stinging over the news that I can out-shoot him.
> 
> I have nothing against hunting, I just don't like the taste of meat.




Vegan or carnivore... to each his own,  but shouldn't it really be BossyCelery?


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 9, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> HOORAY for vegetarians!  I'm veg as well!




I believe 'vegetarian' is a native american term meaning 'lousy hunter'.



:blush:   Sorry, I couldn't help myself.[/QUOTE]


Ha ha!  I've heard that one before!


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 9, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> Vegan or carnivore... to each his own,  but shouldn't it really be BossyCelery?



The name is not one I hung on myself! I just admitted there was more truth to it than fiction and embraced the concept.


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw a bumper sticker last weekend at the gun show:

"I'll respect your 1st amendment rights when you respect MY 2nd amendment rights."

It makes an intresting point... not to start a political debate... really!


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

> "I'll respect your 1st amendment rights when you respect MY 2nd amendment rights."



Great statement!



> It makes an intresting point... not to start a political debate... really!



Political debate....oh, now you're talking my language!  I can't seem to stay away from those


----------



## firecoins (Mar 15, 2007)

I am going to exercise my 5th amendment on the 1st amendment versus 2nd amendment debate


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

Cheater!


----------

